# Stream Amazon video from Fire to TV



## fmr9 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello
I'm new to this forum and hope to find some help.
I recently got the new Kindle Fire HD 7in with wifi. Just could not get away from real books until Amazon made me an offer I could not refuse. $60 off any Kindle. Since I got the Fire I have not touched a book. Love the streaming video, but I'm trying to find out how to send the stream to my TV. 2 Samsung TVs without apps for Amazon video.
Research shows the Chromecast is not yet working with Amazon video. 
Found cables and adapters to send video from allmost any smart phone, but not from my Kindle Fire.
Has anyone had experience with this?

Thanks Frank


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

First of all, do you have a Fire HD or the brand new Fire HDX version? The older HD version has an HDMI port so you connect to your TV using a cable. The HDX version has something call miracast (?) I don't know much about it other than you have to have a miracast (?) compatible TV. Others who know more about this will, I'm sure, chime in with more info.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need a specialized HDMI cable, as HappyGuy says, if you have the Fire HD.  (I have one, if you want it.)

Or, if you have an HDX, you need a Miracast device.  I've been planning on giving a review of the Netgear Miracast device.  I'll see if I can get it up in the next couple of hours...

Betsy


----------



## fmr9 (Nov 10, 2013)

I have the New Fire HD. Didn't know there was an old Fire until I bought the wrong case.
So all I need is the cable/adapter like this one?

Cable Matters Micro-USB to HDMI MHL Cable in Black 6 Feet

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006V7F380/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2ZOXKRASVCJWL&coliid=I3CPW8ZWAR2T01

To make sure I'm thinking right, the mico usb goes into the charging port on the Fire, the other end goes into the HDMl port on the TV, and the charger connects to the short wire with the female micro usb plug to provide the power?

If this is correct, the cables I have found are only 6ft. That means the Fire has to be within 6ft of the TV. The wife gets so snappy when I politely ask her to get up and pause the movie, that i was hoping to find a way to keep the Fire close at hand. Do they make longer cables than 6ft?

Thanks for the quick response and help with this issue.

Frank


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, I apologize for misleading you.  The new Fire HD does not use a cable; Second Screen is supposed to come to it, but you need to have one of the Samsung TVs or PSP players to access it when Second Screen comes.  The HDX has Miracast, but I can't see anything about Miracast on the HD page.

The older Fire HD (at least the 8.9", and I believe the 7") used a separate HDMI port out, not the USB port.  It was called HDMI-A or HDMI-B, I'd have to look it up.  But the new HD doesn't use it.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You need a specialized HDMI cable, as HappyGuy says, if you have the Fire HD. (I have one, if you want it.)


Since the OP can not use that cable and I have last years Fire HD.... if you still want to get rid of that cable, I love to be a leech...err I mean give it a happy home! 

If not, thats cool too. Just thinking it be nice to bring on vacations. More then once been trapped with a sick kid in the hotel room.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Since the OP can not use that cable and I have last years Fire HD.... if you still want to get rid of that cable, I love to be a leech...err I mean give it a happy home!
> 
> If not, thats cool too. Just thinking it be nice to bring on vacations. More then once been trapped with a sick kid in the hotel room.


Let me double check that it's the right one, and I'll PM you. This evening.... Yours does have the little port next to the USB connector, right?

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let me double check that it's the right one, and I'll PM you. This evening.... Yours does have the little port next to the USB connector, right?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, ma'am!


----------

